# Pasar como de la mierda



## fernandodanielbruno

*Pasar como de la mierda*

Bon dia a tothom: he vist que en alguns casos hi ha usuaris de català que ¿simplement tradueixen? aquesta expressió i diuen "passar com de la merda", etc. He buscat formes (més?) genuïens i no les he trobades. Algú em pot recomanar altres possibilitats de dir en català aquesta cosa d'una forma tan grollera i impactant com l'original en castellà?

Ben cordialment!


----------



## Penyafort

El problema, com sempre, és que això de "d'una forma tan grollera i impactant" és molt subjectiu. Si la influència del castellà sobre el català fos menor, totes les grolleries catalanes semblarien igual d'impactants. A mon àvia, termes que ara farien riure li semblaven el més groller del món i en feia eufemismes.

Sense divagar més, i tenint en compte que la cosa pot variar en funció d'en quin context es digui aquesta expressió castellana, la forma genuïna catalana per a aquest concepte en general és _*fotre-se'n*_. Quan hom se'n fot d'alguna cosa és perquè no importa gens. En això, el català coincideix amb el francès, i dubto que un francès digués que no sona groller o impactant. A més nosaltres, si volem posar-hi èmfasi, podem afegir-hi un re- davant.

_Siempre pasáis de lo que hago como de la mierda. _ Sempre se us en fot tot el que faig.​_Ella pasa como de la mierda de lo que digáis._  A n'ella, el que dieu, se li'n refot.​_¿Preocupado, el tío ese? ¡Pasa como de la mierda!  _Preocupat, aquell paio? Se'n fot de la virolla!​


----------



## Doraemon-

Personalment no m'agrada mantenir la llengua en un registre de puresa allunyat de l'ús quotidià. Expressions com aquestes es poden adaptar perfectament al català: "passar com de la merda", no hi veig inconvenient. Si hi ha alguna variant pròpia, doncs està bé fer-la servir, com "fotre un clau" i no "fer un polvo", però sense cap dramatisme tampoc si es fa servir aquesta última. El llenguatge és una cosa viva i està bé cuidar-ho, però importa més utilitzar-lo com a llengua vehicular que no pas mantenir una actitud purista que l'allunyi de l'ús quotidià i real. I si no existeix cap expressió equivalent, doncs endavant, sigui d'origen castellà o anglés.


----------



## fernandodanielbruno

Hola, això de fotre-se'n em sembla perfecte. 

PD) Quan parlava d'expressions grolleres no ho feia comparant, el que volia deixar clar era que buscava, simplement, una expressió grollera. Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Penyafort

Doraemon- said:


> Personalment no m'agrada mantenir la llengua en un registre de puresa allunyat de l'ús quotidià. Expressions com aquestes es poden adaptar perfectament al català: "passar com de la merda", no hi veig inconvenient. Si hi ha alguna variant pròpia, doncs està bé fer-la servir, com "fotre un clau" i no "fer un polvo", però sense cap dramatisme tampoc si es fa servir aquesta última. El llenguatge és una cosa viva i està bé cuidar-ho, però importa més utilitzar-lo com a llengua vehicular que no pas mantenir una actitud purista que l'allunyi de l'ús quotidià i real. I si no existeix cap expressió equivalent, doncs endavant, sigui d'origen castellà o anglés.



Jo sóc al pol oposat. Trobo que calcar alguna cosa de tant en tant, sobre tot quan de debò no hi ha cap equivalent, és acceptable dins uns límits. Quan aquests calcs esdevenen el 98% dels col·loquialismes d'una llengua, hem begut oli. Ja no es tracta de ser més o menys puristes, és simplement un cas de ple sotmetiment.

I com ho dic del català, ho dic de qualsevol altra llengua. Quan en el castellà parlat als EUA comencen a calcar a bastament i diuen "Te llamo para atrás" (I call you back) o "Esto es arriba para ti" (This is up to you), allò no és "truco o trato", no és manllevar una expressió, són calcs innecessaris fruits del desconeixement que acaben empobrint i desnaturalitzant l'idioma. Els parlants no han de fer un drama d'això, evidentment. Però als que tenen cura de la llengua i s'hi dediquen, sí els hauria de preocupar.


----------



## Doraemon-

"Si hi ha una variant pròpia", he dit. Si no n'hi ha, o és tan rebuscada que no es coneix, doncs millor adaptar-la de l'anglès, el castellà, o d'on sigui, amb les pròpies paraules, si es pot comprendre amb aquestes paraules. Si sí que hi ha variant pròpia i no es comprén sense saber l'origen, doncs fem servir la pròpia, llavors sí.
"Te llamo para atrás" és innecessària perquè hi ha ja un "te devuelvo la llamada", i perquè no te cap sentit en castellà si no saps el que significa en anglès. Però si és un concepte nou o que no té variant pròpia com "human resources" al seu moment, quan es va a començar a dir, doncs direm "recursos humanos" i "recursos humans". No hi veig cap problema. Encara que l'expressió sigui "moderna" i tingui un origen en un altre idioma, es pot adaptar perfectament perquè la pròpia composició indica el que vol dir. Amb "passar com de la merda" passa una mica paregut. "Passar d'algú" sí existeix en català, i la comparació amb de què passes completament, és perfectament comprensible també, en català. No hi ha cap violació de la gramàtica ni del lèxic català, en una expressió així. Si li la diguessis a algú del XIX la comprendria perfectament. Que aquesta expressió es comença a dir en castellà? Doncs molt bé, i? I recursos humans es va començar a dir en anglès abans d'arribar aquí.


----------



## Penyafort

Doraemon- said:


> "Si hi ha una variant pròpia", he dit. Si no n'hi ha,* o és tan rebuscada que no es coneix*, doncs millor adaptar-la de l'anglès, el castellà, o d'on sigui, amb les pròpies paraules, si es pot comprendre amb aquestes paraules.



Entenc el que vols dir. Però el fet és que decidir si una cosa és rebuscada o no té justament molt a veure amb l'ús que se'n fa. I així ha passat que bona part del lèxic col·loquial, freqüent fa vint anys, ara sembla "rebuscat" quan no ho hauria de ser pas. Fins i tot el _malparit_, que resistia amb força, s'ha deixat de dir. Sembla que ara fa més gràcia dir col·loquialismes amb les paraules castellanes amb accent català, com ara _hilipoies, hodert, _etc. Abans, per exemple, esmerçaven algun esforç en els doblatges on sortien col·loquialismes, i era una manera de mantenir-los vius. Ara ja ni això. Per això dic que la culpa no és dels parlants, que el que fan generalment es copiar el que senten. El problema és quan el que senten en aquest registre només prové d'una font referencial, la de les llengües sense complexes, perquè l'altra no se'n cuida. Una llengua incapaç de generar col·loquialismes propis és una llengua mancada.



Doraemon- said:


> Amb "passar com de la merda" passa una mica paregut. "Passar d'algú" sí existeix en català, i la comparació amb de què passes completament, és perfectament comprensible també, en català. No hi ha cap violació de la gramàtica ni del lèxic català, en una expressió així. Si li la diguessis a algú del XIX la comprendria perfectament. Que aquesta expressió es comença a dir en castellà? Doncs molt bé, i? I recursos humans es va començar a dir en anglès abans d'arribar aquí.



En aquest cas concret, estic parcialment d'acord. Passar olímpicament, per exemple, sí em sembla més acceptable. El "com de la merda" s'entén, òbviament, però aquest "com de" a mi se'm fa una construcció sintàctica més aviat forçada en català. És a dir, un calc, que també comprendrien altres llengües romàniques però que no farien mai.

De debò penses que un "se me'n refot" és una opció gaire rebuscada?


----------



## Olaszinhok

Bon dia a tothom ,
No aconsegueixo  entendre ben bé l'ús del temps verbal en aquesta frase escrita pel Penyafort damunt : _i dubto que un francès *digués *que no sona groller_*. *Em sona una mica extrany...
Jo faria servir, com italià, el present de subjuntiu: _dubto que un francès *digu*i. _Per què s'empra l'imperfet en aqueix tipus de frase? Algú pot explicar-m'ho?

Gràcies per endavant
Potser deuria obrir un fil nou.?!


----------



## Doraemon-

Penyafort said:


> De debò penses que un "se me'n refot" és una opció gaire rebuscada?



A Catalunya és evident que no. Al País Valencià no la sentiràs mai, però mai de la vida.


----------



## Dymn

"_Passar d'algú_" és ignorar-lo, no fer-li cas. En aquest sentit és veritat que és força proper a "_fotre-se'n_", que és igual de col·loquial i que podria ajustar-s'hi però no és ben bé equivalent. No hi veig cap problema a "_passar com de la merda_", personalment quan ho dic no "sento" que ho estigui traduint literalment, i a nivell sintàctic tampoc no em grinyola el "_com de_": "_passar com [si passessis] de la merda_". En tot cas, sí, el més probable és que sigui un calc del castellà. Segurament l'expressió "_passar de_" en si mateixa ja és un castellanisme, de fet no la trobo ni al DIEC, ni al DCVB, ni existeix en altres llengües romàniques (fora d'Espanya, és clar). Ara bé, està completament estesa i la diu tothom. Que cadascú faci el que vulgui d'aquesta informació.



Olaszinhok said:


> No aconsegueixo entendre ben bé l'ús del temps verbal en aquesta frase escrita pel Penyafort damunt : _i dubto que un francès *digués *que no sona groller_*. *Em sona una mica extrany...


A mi em sonen bé totes dues. Tal com ho entenc, estem parlant d'una situació hipotètica en què un francès es veu confrontat amb aquesta expressió i per tant utilitzem l'imperfet. Crec que afegint-li un condicional es pot veure més clar:

_dubto que digui això si li ho pregunto
dubto que digués això si li ho preguntés_


----------



## Doraemon-

"Passar de" sí el recull el diccionari de l'AVL

21. v. intr. [col·loq.] Renunciar a participar en una cosa._ Jo passe d'anar a l'excursió._
22. v. intr. [col·loq.] No fer cas, mostrar indiferència o desinterés. _Tot el món passa d'ell perquè és un antipàtic._


----------



## Dymn

L'AVL accepta molts castellanismes que l'IEC no accepta. No ho dic amb mala fe, és així.


----------



## Penyafort

Que no es senti avui dia al País Valencià, tampoc no se'm fa estrany. De fet, la gent més jove a Catalunya tampoc no la fa anar, però diria que sí ho entendrien, o això vull creure.

Per cert, al Diccionari Normatiu Valencià també hi ve, i amb exemple ben valencià:

*fotre*


9.v. pron. [col·loq.] [acompanyat del pronom adverbial en] Mostrar desinterés, desinteressar-se d'alguna cosa. *Se'n fot* de la faena i dels amics.




Olaszinhok said:


> Bon dia a tothom ,
> No aconsegueixo  entendre ben bé l'ús del temps verbal en aquesta frase escrita pel Penyafort damunt : _i dubto que un francès *digués *que no sona groller_*. *Em sona una mica extrany...
> Jo faria servir, com italià, el present de subjuntiu: _dubto que un francès *digu*i. _Per què s'empra l'imperfet en aqueix tipus de frase? Algú pot explicar-m'ho?



Com bé diu en Dymn, el _digués _simplement expressa un caràcter més hipotètic en aquest cas.



Dymn said:


> "_Passar d'algú_" és ignorar-lo, no fer-li cas. En aquest sentit és veritat que és força proper a "_fotre-se'n_", que és igual de col·loquial i que podria ajustar-s'hi però no és ben bé equivalent. No hi veig cap problema a "_passar com de la merda_", personalment quan ho dic no "sento" que ho estigui traduint literalment, i a nivell sintàctic tampoc no em grinyola el "_com de_": "_passar com [si passessis] de la merda_". En tot cas, sí, el més probable és que sigui un calc del castellà. *Segurament l'expressió "passar de" en si mateixa ja és un castellanisme, de fet no la trobo ni al DIEC, ni al DCVB*, ni existeix en altres llengües romàniques (fora d'Espanya, és clar). Ara bé, està completament estesa i la diu tothom. Que cadascú faci el que vulgui d'aquesta informació.



La qual cosa ja ho diu tot. A més, cercant als diccionaris castellans, sembla que el DRAE no recull _passar _amb aquest significat fins entrat el segle XXI.


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> Fins i tot el _malparit_, que resistia amb força, s'ha deixat de dir.


 Fins i tot jo he sentit dir malparit a Catalunya.



Dymn said:


> En tot cas, sí, el més probable és que sigui un calc del castellà.


 Tots els resultats que he trobat a l'internet són d'aquest segle.



Penyafort said:


> El "com de la merda" s'entén, òbviament, però aquest "com de" a mi se'm fa una construcció sintàctica més aviat forçada en català.


 Vols dir en aquesta contrucció o en qualsevol construcció?



Dymn said:


> Segurament l'expressió "_passar de_" en si mateixa ja és un castellanisme, de fet no la trobo ni al DIEC, ni al DCVB, ni existeix en altres llengües romàniques (fora d'Espanya, és clar).



Al DIEC pots trobar passar-se d'alguna cosa, però és una altra cosa.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Dymn said:


> A mi em sonen bé totes dues. Tal com ho entenc, estem parlant d'una situació hipotètica en què un francès es veu confrontat amb aquesta expressió i per tant utilitzem l'imperfet. Crec que afegint-li un condicional es pot veure més clar:
> 
> _dubto que digui això si li ho preguntoó
> dubto que digués això si li ho preguntés_





Penyafort said:


> Com bé diu en Dymn, el _digués _simplement expressa un caràcter més hipotètic en aquest cas



Moltes gràcies per les vostres explicacions. Ara ho he entès. En italià mai s'empraria l'imperfet de subjuntiu en aquest tipus d'oració, per a expressar un caràcter més hipotètic fariem servir el condicional simple. Hom pot usar l'imperfet de subjuntiu quan s'hi refereix a una hipòtesi del passat.


----------



## RIU

Doraemon- said:


> Però si és un concepte nou o que no té variant pròpia com "human resources"



No cardis! El departamente de treball no és un concepte nou. El que és nou, i tampoc tant, és la estupìdesa del pensament politicament correcte que es pensa que dient Recursos Humans, han humanitzat la tasca de fotre al carrer a cop de llista.



Penyafort said:


> Fins i tot el _malparit_, que resistia amb força, s'ha deixat de dir.



Ts, ts, ts, jo encara el sento. Potser no en el jovent, que ja el farà seu, però de sentir-se, se sent.

I en quant a expressions genuines, tenim el magnific _m'hi pixo i ben de gust, se me'n repixa, _quan a una casa hom passa de tot, diem _Can Pixa_, i de ben segur que me'n deixo.


----------



## Penyafort

Circunflejo said:


> Vols dir en aquesta contrucció o en qualsevol construcció?



"Com de" existeix en català, naturalment. Sobre tot en construccions comparatives. Al que em refereixo és a l'ús que té en aquesta expressió.

Si l'analitzem en castellà, en el fons aquest "como de la mierda" es tracta d'una locució adverbial col·loquial de quantitat, que en un registre estàndard vol dir "muchísimo". Com deia més amunt, semblant a l' "olímpicamente", un altre adverbi que col·loquialment vol dir "muchísimo". És a dir, _pasar muchísimo de algo/alguien, no importar algo/alguien en absoluto_. Dit altrament, no estem parlant de cap comparació, sinó més aviat d'una expressió adverbial fossilitzada. No només no la trobarem en altres llengües romàniques, tampoc no crec que es digui en cap varietat hispanoamericana del castellà. Si el calc s'entén en català i per molta gent no fa de mal sentir, és justament perquè els catalans d'Espanya també parlen el castellà d'Espanya. Un francès o un italià ho tindrien ben clar:

_Si tienes problemas, el gobierno pasa como de la mierda._​_Si tu as des problèmes, le gouvernement s'en fout royalement._​_Se tu hai dei problemi, il governo non se ne frega un cazzo._​​En principi, no hi hauria d'haver problema perquè un català digués
​_Si tens problemes, al govern se li'n refot_​​en comptes de recórrer a un calc recent i innecessari.



Olaszinhok said:


> Moltes gràcies per les vostres explicacions. Ara ho he entès. En italià mai s'empraria l'imperfet de subjuntiu en aquest tipus d'oració, per a expressar un caràcter més hipotètic fariem servir el condicional simple. Hom pot usar l'imperfet de subjuntiu quan s'hi refereix a una hipòtesi del passat.



Honestament, en català genuí també seria un condicional simple. De la mateixa manera que, en construccions amb _si_, hauria de ser un imperfet indicatiu en comptes d'un de subjuntiu (_Si venies, jo... _en lloc de _Si vinguessis_). Probablement influència castellana plenament acceptada des de fa un segle. El segon cas encara es pot veure, però, literàriament.



RIU said:


> Ts, ts, ts, jo encara el sento. *Potser no en el jovent, que ja el farà seu*, però de sentir-se, se sent.



Aquesta és la clau. Si els canals de referència, en comptes de fer-lo servir perquè qui ho senti ho faci seu, s'estima més copiar "el que es diu al carrer", com ho ha de fer seu, el jovent? Diria que el darrer jovent en fer-lo seu va ser el de la generació del "Bona nit, malparits!", i qui ho va dir ja va fer els cinquanta fa uns anyets.


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> Dit altrament, no estem parlant de cap comparació, sinó més aviat d'una expressió adverbial fossilitzada.


Pot ser que el ús sigui fossilizat, però jo crec que comparació sí que hi ha. Passo de X com passo de Y. És clar que de la merda tothom passa moltíssim, però el ús de la comparació amb la merda, malgrat que sigui fossilizat, no deixa de ser un circunloqui que, a més a més, té connotacions (la merda fa pudor...) que moltíssim no té. Dit aixó, entenc el teu rebuig de calcs de fora; aquest inclòs.


Penyafort said:


> En principi, no hi hauria d'haver problema perquè un català digués
> _Si tens problemes, al govern se li'n refot_en comptes de recórrer a un calc recent i innecessari.


Emperò dius que es fa ús del calc. Per tant, algú problema hi haurà.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Penyafort said:


> ser un imperfet indicatiu en comptes d'un de subjuntiu (_Si venies, jo... _en lloc de _Si vinguessis_


Sì, adhùc en un dels meus llibres, a dir veritat és una mica vellot, recomanen emprar un imperfet en construccions amb si, com en francès: _si volies et donaries, _els autors diuen que és molt més genuí. A propòsit d'això, hi ha alguna varietat de català on encara s'usa aquesta construcció?
També en italià es fa servir un imperfet de subjuntiu en aquest tipus d'oracions, tal com en castellà.


----------



## Penyafort

Circunflejo said:


> Pot ser que el ús sigui fossilizat, però jo crec que comparació sí que hi ha. Passo de X com passo de Y. És clar que de la merda tothom passa moltíssim, però el ús de la comparació amb la merda, malgrat que sigui fossilizat, no deixa de ser un circunloqui que, a més a més, té connotacions (la merda fa pudor...) que moltíssim no té.



Sí, la construcció és de tipus comparatiu. Però per anàlisi em referia a la sintàctica. De la mateixa manera que si diem d'algú que "está como un tren" la comparació esdevé un atribut que equival a "molt atractiu".



Circunflejo said:


> Emperò dius que es fa ús del calc. Per tant, algú problema hi haurà.



Oi tant. El problema és que el jovent no genera col·loquialismes catalans genuïns des de fa dècades, al menys al català central. Crec que l'única excepció seria la paraula "semat".



Olaszinhok said:


> Sì, adhùc en un dels meus llibres, a dir veritat és una mica vellot, recomanen emprar un imperfet en construccions amb si, com en francès: _si volies et donaries, _els autors diuen que és molt més genuí. A propòsit d'això, hi ha alguna varietat de català on encara s'usa aquesta construcció?
> També en italià es fa servir un imperfet de subjuntiu en aquest tipus d'oracions, tal com en castellà.



Bé, en la parla actual, diria que ningú no el fa ja servir. Potser en el català septentrional o en l'alguerès, però no t'ho sé dir. Ara, te'l pots trobar de tant en tant per escrit, sí, en textos literaris actuals (cada cop menys) o en alguna cançó.


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> De la mateixa manera que si diem d'algú que "está como un tren" la comparació esdevé un atribut que equival a "molt atractiu".


Entenc allò que vols dir però el exemple del tren no es el millor perque si preguntem com está un tren no hi haurá unanimitat de respostas. Si preguntem si algú vol la merda, segú que hi haurá unanimitat o, al menys, molta més unanimitat.


----------

